# barrel trimmer sharpening



## jlfortiner (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone have a good method, or better yet, a jig for sharpening barrel trimmers?


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 23, 2004)

There has been a post on this subject recently.  Check out the search function and you should be able to find it without too much trouble.  You can do it by hand without a jig.  All you need is a small diamond sharpener.


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 24, 2004)

I use a 1/4" drum sander on a Dremel tool for the cutting edge and just touch up the side flats with a small stone .


----------

